# Can I give my 6 month pup adult food and treats?



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Hi 
Oscar is now a beautiful 9kg and 6 month old 'puppy'- and I was wondering when I could start to give him the adult version of dog food, treats, dentastix etc? 
The puppy variants seem to have a premium price and are obviously necessary for a small pup with baby teeth, but I wanted some advice on when I can start to move Oscar onto adult versions?
I think his adult teeth are pretty much in place as he is now breaking all his toys and even the new bigger/tougher replacements are getting a real hammering!!
Thanks!
Claire (&Oscar!)


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Claire . Louis is 8 months now, he has been on adult treats for about 6 weeks now, he needed stronger things to bite on , oscar is looking good 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire&Oscar (May 14, 2017)

Thanks Gaynor, I think I will give it a go as he also needs something more to chew!
Louis looks gorgeous. He is so similar to Oscar- but I can't get him to stand still long enough for a decent photo!! 
Has Louis' adult coat come in yet? I'm not sure when to expect that but think it may be approaching.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, I'm not sure to be honest, he has had two grooming sessions, haven't seen any signs of matting yet, so I think maybe not yet got it through, he's getting groomed again in 4 weeks so I will ask them about it, he will be 9 months by then


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffythewonderdog (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi , sorry to tag onto this post but wasnt sure how to start a new one of my own ?And this was the closest topic i could find . My cockapoo girl is 5 months now and has had a few dietry issues , so I was feeding her on purina pro plan dry food but she doesn't chew it and just swallows it whole and then she throws it back up. So ive started to add a wet food with it which helps her to chew it and she seems more satisfied. Im using a mix of purina pro plan and caeser country kitchen, has anyone else used Caesar ? And how did your pups get on ?


----------

